# Help to move a 46 gallon tank and stand? Fri 29th eve or Sat April 30th



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm looking for someone to help me move a 46gal tank and stand I'm getting from a friend for my 12year old daughter, it will be her first tank !!  I don't have a vehicle or the strength to move it myself. 
It must be moved on Fri MARCH 29th eve or Sat MARCH 30th any time, it's located downtown and needs to arrive close to VGH Hospital at my house ....so a short move. 
My friend has kindly given the tank to her as long as she spends her saved $100 on fish and the hobby, I'm willing to pay someone to move it but would prefer a trade or barter of some kind as that works better for me unless someone would be willing to move it for a very reasonable price around $30? ... I'm happy to trade garden seeds (flowers and veggies) , a couch (has a small hole), cookies !! Or homemade frozen dinners......my other passion is feeding people  and I have been told I make some yummy food, I also have lots of knowledge on healthy eating and prepping and would be happy to exchange your time for mine as a budding nutritional consultant. 
So...if you have a big heart  a vehicle that would work and some time on Friday or Saturday please PM or call or text me 778 918 7208 to arrange, my daughter and I would appreciate it very much !! 
Thanks,
Nita


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I would help if I was closer... I hope someone steps up. Good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks  It will work out the universe is a friendly place  
Happy Monday !!



Foxtail said:


> I would help if I was closer... I hope someone steps up. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think u got the dates wrong? ....Fri April 29th eve or Sat April 30th this will b march and if is in april then would b Friday 27 and saturday 28


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I think u got the dates wrong? ....Fri April 29th eve or Sat April 30th this will b march and if is in april then would b Friday 27 and saturday 28


What year of calendar are you girls looking at? Isn't the last Fri of April the 26th??? Lol

I could have helped but I have to help my parents move that day. Don't worry I'm sure someone on BCA will help you out...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> What year of calendar are you girls looking at? Isn't the last Fri of April the 26th??? Lol
> 
> I could have helped but I have to help my parents move that day. Don't worry I'm sure someone on BCA will help you out...


Thats why i was asking, the days she says are not on those dates


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh boy.... Did I say April?!? That's what I get for posting past my bedtime :S 
It's this Fri eve March 29th and Sat Day the 30th my friend is moving so it has to be in that timeframe! Sorry for confusing everyone!
Nita


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I may be able to help but i only have a small hatch back so measurements are a must on the stand...
i drive a mazda 3 wagon.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know why people post that they would help , but it is tooooooo far .. They either can help or not .. If you really get stuck , I can likely help you Saturday, but I would be a last resort..... I am over 50 miles (80 Km) away from you and hate driving in Vancouver.


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Very kind of you  I'm sure someone closer will help out, I'm talking to a friend who has a truck today and I'll post of he says yes!! Fingers crossed 



davefrombc said:


> I don't know why people post that they would help , but it is tooooooo far .. They either can help or not .. If you really get stuck , I can likely help you Saturday, but I would be a last resort..... I am over 50 miles (80 Km) away from you and hate driving in Vancouver.


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! I will let you know if I get stuck 



Adz1 said:


> I may be able to help but i only have a small hatch back so measurements are a must on the stand...
> i drive a mazda 3 wagon.


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks so much to everyone who offered even though it was very inconvenient to you all!!! Good on ya  
I have had success! My friend (food enticement always works with men!) will help with his truck and between three of us who have touchy backs we figure we can manage lol - should be an entertaining sight to see! My daughter will be super happy and I'm going to enjoy setting this up with her too! I'm looking forward to seeing her face when she walks into her bedroom and sees it  
We will be looking for a few things to add to this tank so we can give back to this very generous community! 
Happy Tuesday everyone  
Nita


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Please close this thread ....somehow I lost the button ...iPhone - rrrg!


----------

